# Free Glosso 8-12 meeting



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

I currently have a lot of Glosso in my tank. I have about 12" x 12" and about 2" to 3" thick of nice, healthy Glosso. I'm "mowing" it weekly just to keep it low. I'm going to be pulling it up tonight and tomorrow. I'm guessing that when I pull it all up there are at least 200 individual plantlets, enough to fill a quart bag and then some.

I'm going to be going to my first meeting tomorrow and if anyone wants this, I'll bring it along.

PM me and let me know. I'm getting tired of it trying to take over my tank!
















Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

Your timing is perfect. I just wiped out my tank so I am looking for some plants to fill up some space.
I know Glosso is a PITA but it looks nice.
See you tomorrow.


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry, but some personal stuff came up and I couldn't make the meeting today. I never even got a chance to pull it out of my tank.

It's probably going to be 2 or 3 weeks before I have time to get it out. When I do, I'll post back up here again.

Thanks and sorry,
Brian


----------



## Bill Weber (Jul 17, 2005)

No problem Brian. You missed a good meeting though. Jeff set up his ADA tank and provided a step by step instructions using the latest ADA products. Hope to see you at a future meeting.


----------

